# Where's the Most Extreme Place You've Done It?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

You know...READ.

I want to know exactly how extreme people are getting with their kindles. Where's the craziest place you've ever read? Here are mine:

During a Job Interview: The guy picked up the phone and started jabbing away, what was I supposed to do? I mean, he even said "this'll be a while." I didn't end up getting the job, but I'll swear to my dying day it wasn't because I picked up my kindle instead of staring at him like an idiot.

While Getting a Speeding Ticket: I have what some might call a lead foot. It got a little out of hand one day and so I received a visit from a law enforcement officer. After chatting pleasantly (P.S. never answer the question how fast you were going because that's an admission of guilt), he went back to his patrol car to do his business. There was no hesitation...I went right for the kindle.

Ok, so what've you got?


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

The north atlantic ocean. I brought my kindle in its guardian case into the ocean off of New Hampshire in early July. It was freezing but I still had my kindle .


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

On the beach in Maui. Not too extreme, I'm afraid.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

2 AM in a camping hammock ten miles from any road on the Ouachita hiking trail.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

EllenR said:


> On the beach in Maui. Not too extreme, I'm afraid.


Maybe not extreme, but certainly exotic. I'd love to go to Maui!



intinst said:


> 2 AM in a camping hammock ten miles from any road on the Ouachita hiking trail.


That sounds awesome! How long were you out there for? Were you alone or with a big group?


----------



## HHV (Jun 19, 2009)

In a hot tub in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, with my Trendy Digital waterproof bag very carefully put in place.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Maybe not extreme, but certainly exotic. I'd love to go to Maui!
> 
> That sounds awesome! How long were you out there for? Were you alone or with a big group?


I did go on solo backpacking trips for four or five days at a time before my knee problems started. Since my knee replacement has gone so well, I hope to get back out again this fall.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fishing in the middle of Rainy Lake MN. see avatar...  That is part of the 3% that AT&T does not cover! lol


----------



## J.R.Tate (Jul 20, 2010)

First off, I love the title of this thread.  

Secondly, I don't really have an "extreme" place that I have read, but I love hearing everyone else's. I guess for me it would be naptime when the kids in my class are snoozing away. Yeah, I know,  I'm living on the edge.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

One thing I haven't gotten to yet, but have been looking forward to, is bringing my kindle kayaking. It's going to happen some time though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

intinst said:


> I did go on solo backpacking trips for four or five days at a time before my knee problems started. Since my knee replacement has gone so well, I hope to get back out again this fall.


Cool, I love doing stuff like that. Do you have pictures of your travels anywhere online? Feel free to PM me a link so I can check them out.



Jessica_Tate said:


> First off, I love the title of this thread.


Glad you enjoy it. This is what I try to bring to the table.



Tuttle said:


> One thing I haven't gotten to yet, but have been looking forward to, is bringing my kindle kayaking. It's going to happen some time though.


I love kayaking! Just cruising down a calm river with the woods all around and a few birds chirping would be heaven.



Groggy1 said:


> Fishing in the middle of Rainy Lake MN. see avatar... That is part of the 3% that AT&T does not cover! lol


Haha I guess you've got proof! The poles and the kindle go well together. Probably a lot of downtime to read while waiting for a bite too.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I went on a four day hike along the Appalachian Trail with a hardback copy of Stephen King's _The Stand_... That was kind of extreme I guess. It certainly wasn't the best book to take on a long hike, that's for sure.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Great topic!  Fun to read about where people have "whipped it out."  

I whipped mine out while 4-wheeling on the sand dunes last spring.  Found a sunny spot on top of one of the knolls with a great view of the ocean and kicked back and did a little reading.  Got a lot of looks from people wondering what I was doing but I was deep into the tales of Harry Dresden and didn't much care...

I also took my Kindle camping with me last week on vacation.  Spent a lot of time floating around on a flotation noodle in the river with my Kindle safely inside the Guardian case.  Current kept catching me as I bobbed around and before I knew it I would be headed downstream and would have to stop and paddle back upriver.  Had a lot of close calls with clumsiness at the river but we both survived the week intact.

Neither of these locations are very exotic or extreme... but that is as exciting as I get.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Sitting on the end of a dock, with my bare toes dangling out over Lake Borgne, Louisiana. That may not sound extreme, but it is extreme for me! I haven't even read on my Kindle in bed, yet.


----------



## infiniteTBR (Jan 3, 2010)

Out on the lake.. fishing pole in one hand, Kindle in the other. Not too extreme, but it does the trick!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't have a Kindle yet, but I once read a print book while hiding in my girlfriend's closet. Her parents came home from the movies early and I wasn't... ah... supposed to be there. I read via light coming in through the slats in her closet door while waiting for her parents to go to bed.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I don't have a Kindle yet, but I once read a print book while hiding in my girlfriend's closet. Her parents came home from the movies early and I wasn't... ah... supposed to be there. I read via light coming in through the slats in her closet door while waiting for her parents to go to bed.


Hahhaha. How old were you?


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I took my kids to a Weird Al Yankovic concert years ago. It was at the fairgrounds and daylight, so with the aid heavy-duty, sound-supressing ear muffs, I read during the event. I'm a great mom, but I'm not crazy.
L.J.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You read during a Weird Al concert! What is wrong with you? I love that guy.

David Dalglish


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

HHV said:


> In a hot tub in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, with my Trendy Digital waterproof bag very carefully put in place.


I am extremely jealous!

I guess for me it was at the Old Faithful Inn in Yellowstone.

Joel Arnold


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing extreme with my Kindle (yet).

But reading paper books: I used to live in a town with a large lake in the center where they rented sailboats, rowboats, and kayaks. Back then, renting a kayak was very cheap, about $1 for up to two hours. So I'd pack a picnic lunch, take a book or two, get a kayak and paddle out to the middle of the lake and just park myself there for the afternoon.

And I felt a little guilty about it, but I also read a lot while nursing DD. I thought it was supposed to be mom/daughter "quality time", but she had the habit of falling asleep after about half a minute... napping for twenty minutes... then wake up to nurse another minute or so... then another nap..... repeat several times.... most feedings took a_ long _time! So what else could I have done but read?


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I took my kids to a Weird Al Yankovic concert years ago. It was at the fairgrounds and daylight, so with the aid heavy-duty, sound-supressing ear muffs, I read during the event. I'm a great mom, but I'm not crazy.
> L.J.


no you should be sainted for taking the kids to see weird al though!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Hahhaha. How old were you?


15. Young and dumb.

22 years layer I'm no longer young. Still pretty dumb, though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> 15. Young and dumb.
> 
> 22 years layer I'm no longer young. Still pretty dumb, though.


How long did you have to sit there and read? Because the longer you were hiding in the closet, the more hilarious it gets. Please tell me it was over 3 hours.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

My Kindle has camped all over Alaska. Not terribly exotic, but fun!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

KMA said:


> My Kindle has camped all over Alaska. Not terribly exotic, but fun!


I'm dying to go to Alaska. I just seems so mind-blowingly beautiful. I don't think I'd like to get eaten by a bear though. My grandfather and I always used to laugh when we'd hear about people who tried to live with the bears and would end up getting eaten. I mean, what did you think was going to happen? P.S. did you see any bears?


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> I went on a four day hike along the Appalachian Trail with a hardback copy of Stephen King's The Stand... That was kind of extreme I guess. It certainly wasn't the best book to take on a long hike, that's for sure.


That is such dedication! *That book is huge and weighs a ton!* I didn't like packing it back and forth from the bedroom to the couch and you took it backpacking! I think Mr. King should autograph that book for you...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan, I also read a lot while nursing my DD. What other time was available for reading?  My DD also fell asleep while nursing. If I was laying down, I would fall asleep also. What better time to sleep than while the baby was sleeping?


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm dying to go to Alaska. I just seems so mind-blowingly beautiful. I don't think I'd like to get eaten by a bear though. My grandfather and I always used to laugh when we'd hear about people who tried to live with the bears and would end up getting eaten. I mean, what did you think was going to happen? P.S. did you see any bears?


Oh, I love living in Alaska. It is even more beautiful in person than in pictures. Where else can I live six blocks from the ocean (inside passage, but still...) and two blocks from some of the most amazing hiking trails?

As for bears, if you don't mess with them, they don't usually mess with you. I kind of wish that the mama and cub that have been sleeping in my neighbors' flowerbeds would move on. They totally decimated this year's salmonberry crop. Looking out the window, I can see that they are peacefully asleep. Kinda cute...


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Susan, I also read a lot while nursing my DD. What other time was available for reading?  My DD also fell asleep while nursing. If I was laying down, I would fall asleep also. What better time to sleep than while the baby was sleeping?


Doesn't everyone read while nursing little ones? I know I sure did. I just wish that I'd had a Kindle back then. One of my dds woke up if I turned pages too loudly. These days, she's too busy turning pages herself...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

In January of '08 going round the Cape of Good Hope during a pouring rainy week. Nothing to see outside but gray, and more gray, never did see a glacier.  K's were rare in those days. No one had any idea what it was. There were 684 passengers and one Kindle, bet that number would be different today


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I grew up in the Mojave desert on a mining property. Read plenty of books there, as well as on the cliffs over looking the Colorado river.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

KMA said:


> Oh, I love living in Alaska. It is even more beautiful in person than in pictures. Where else can I live six blocks from the ocean (inside passage, but still...) and two blocks from some of the most amazing hiking trails?
> 
> As for bears, if you don't mess with them, they don't usually mess with you. I kind of wish that the mama and cub that have been sleeping in my neighbors' flowerbeds would move on. They totally decimated this year's salmonberry crop. Looking out the window, I can see that they are peacefully asleep. Kinda cute...


With any luck I will be reading up there in a few months. I have an application processing with the state troopers up there. I live ion Vegas now. When my mom asked me why I want to be a cop up there I tell her "Instead of patrolling the strip I would rather patrol the yukon river."


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

My Kindle was also read in Alaska.  While sitting on a huge boat.  (Read a little, look up at the mindblowing scenery, read a little, more unbelievable scenery, rinse, repeat.)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

All you folks talking about Alaska - makes me want to go there! (Has anyone taken the train up to Alaska?)

Joel


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

On a C-130 (Navy cargo plane) crammed full of people, was extremely happy to have my kindle.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Most extreme so far is on the beach...but truth be told, I'll definitely be using it as a distraction during my first colonoscopy!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> How long did you have to sit there and read? Because the longer you were hiding in the closet, the more hilarious it gets. Please tell me it was over 3 hours.


I was in there a good half hour before I decided to pass the time with a book. I had my backpack with me, so I pulled out the book and started reading. I didn't have a watch, but I got through three or four chapters.

In case anyone is wondering, the book was _A Spell for Chameleon_, by Piers Anthony. I can't for the life of me remember the girl's name, though. I think it began with an R.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have a kindle. But I once read a book during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Genaro Zamora said:


> I don't have a kindle. But I once read a book during a thunderstorm.


Were you outside? I think it would be pretty darn dangerous to read outside with a kindle during a thunderstorm. You might get zapped!


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok this one time, long ago when the wife and I were dating, just kids really 16 or 17 we went to this movie theater... Oh wait! You meant extreme place to read my Kindle. Ha that will teach me to post without actually reading the thread in full!


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Were you outside? I think it would be pretty darn dangerous to read outside with a kindle during a thunderstorm. You might get zapped!


nah, I wasn't outside. The lights went off, I lit a few candles and began to read. 
I only lasted about 45 minutes though, my eyes began to hurt at the dim light, and eventually the sounds outside began to distract me. Especially a loud thunder.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I just got back from an African safari. I read a bio of Denys Finch Hatton of *Out of Africa* fame. I posted a couple of pics on another thread of the Kindle traveling.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28218.225.msg551117.html#msg551117

I wish I had a story about reading the Kindle while running from a lion, but no such luck.


----------



## segsurfer (Jan 5, 2010)

I've thought about taking my kindle kayak fishing with me, but I prefer to enjoy the solidarity of nature with as few distractions as possible.  Plus I feel like i'd break it.  So far the most extreme place has been my back deck.  There is nothing finer than sitting out on the back deck with a nice beverage and a good book on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## heathermichelle (Jul 27, 2010)

It's been more years than I care to admit but...my high school cafeteria during lunch.  It may not be exotic in the traditional sense but not many people can block out 200 yelling teenagers to read and actually comprehend LOL


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

If we are counting paper books I tried to read a old theology book twice in Iraq. The first time I tried to read it we got attacked and the attack end up turning into a four hour gun fight. Then second time I tried to read it...well...that was the day I got my Purple heart. Needless to say, I have never touched that book again!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I actually have a little area that I set up down by my chicken coup. The coup is engulfed by trees so it's shaded and tranquil. I have visions in my head of building a small, one seater gazebo type thing that has a fan and everything! The hen house has power (yeah I spoil my chickens big time) so it wouldn't be hard to just tap into their line and hook up some a.c. and then I could put in a mini-fridge, a grill...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

SpearsII said:


> If we are counting paper books I tried to read a old theology book twice in Iraq. The first time I tried to read it we got attacked and the attack end up turning into a four hour gun fight. Then second time I tried to read it...well...that was the day I got my Purple heart. Needless to say, I have never touched that book again!


Yikes, that's intense! It's such a shame those insurgents didn't have a little more respect for your reading time. Barbarians!



J.M. Pierce said:


> I actually have a little area that I set up down by my chicken coup. The coup is engulfed by trees so it's shaded and tranquil. I have visions in my head of building a small, one seater gazebo type thing that has a fan and everything! The hen house has power (yeah I spoil my chickens big time) so it wouldn't be hard to just tap into their line and hook up some a.c. and then I could put in a mini-fridge, a grill...........


Haha, I love this. Why don't you just bring the grill into the chicken coop? That way you'd have your own personal KFC right in your reading room!


----------



## pagerd (Apr 13, 2009)

I read while I walk. Not on a treadmill, but outside on the sidewalk. 

I love the kindle, 'cause you can just slip a ziploc bag over it and continue to read whereas a paper book would be getting soggy.

Robin


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> If we are counting paper books I tried to read a old theology book twice in Iraq. The first time I tried to read it we got attacked and the attack end up turning into a four hour gun fight. Then second time I tried to read it...well...that was the day I got my Purple heart. Needless to say, I have never touched that book again!


I'm thankful that you are here to tell us about it! And yes... I think I too would have passed on that particular book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Blanche said:


> I'm thankful that you are here to tell us about it! And yes... I think I too would have passed on that particular book.


Haha do you think it has something to do with the content? Maybe theology isn't the genre to read!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I actually have a little area that I set up down by my chicken coup. The coup is engulfed by trees so it's shaded and tranquil. I have visions in my head of building a small, one seater gazebo type thing that has a fan and everything! The hen house has power (yeah I spoil my chickens big time) so it wouldn't be hard to just tap into their line and hook up some a.c. and then I could put in a mini-fridge, a grill...........


I had not thought it extreme but I read my K2 in my chicken coop. My coop also has power and a tiny AC unit. Unfortunately a mini-fridge would probably overload the circuit.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I took my kids to a Weird Al Yankovic concert years ago. It was at the fairgrounds and daylight, so with the aid heavy-duty, sound-supressing ear muffs, I read during the event. I'm a great mom, but I'm not crazy.
> L.J.


Please tell me the concert was good. I think he's brilliant! I have very fond memories of my boys in the 8-12 age bracket giggling hysterically at Weird Al. (And I'd have to agree. To this day Bye Bye This Here Anakin Guy (Bye Bye Miss American Pie) totally cracks me up.)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Please tell me the concert was good. I think he's brilliant! I have very fond memories of my boys in the 8-12 age bracket giggling hysterically at Weird Al. (And I'd have to agree. To this day Bye Bye This Here Anakin Guy (Bye Bye Miss American Pie) totally cracks me up.)


A few years ago DH and I went to a Weird Al concert (Poodle Hat tour) in a concert hall; the concert was excellent!  We would not have read during the concert. We might have considered reading before the concert but people-watching was more fun.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

* redacted due to TMI *

Posting this late is never a good idea.


----------



## river daughter (Jan 12, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> And I felt a little guilty about it, but I also read a lot while nursing DD. I thought it was supposed to be mom/daughter "quality time", but she had the habit of falling asleep after about half a minute... napping for twenty minutes... then wake up to nurse another minute or so... then another nap..... repeat several times.... most feedings took a_ long _time! So what else could I have done but read?


I've done plenty of reading while nursing! I've also played Halo on Xbox Live and World of Warcraft while nursing (gotta love that boppy pillow). I have destined my children to follow in my geeky footsteps! 

Everywhere I go I bring something to read with me, you never know when you will have time to squeeze in a chapter!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My kindle has been to quite a few pool halls, though now I usually use my iPhone app.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

River daughter, is that a lion costume in your avatar?  I think my daughter had that same one!


----------

